#ubuntu-mk 2011-03-28
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-mk 2011-03-29
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-mk 2011-03-30
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-mk 2011-03-31
<BosSkurt> -ChanServ- OP
#ubuntu-mk 2011-04-02
<d3vin00> zdr kako da se instalira keduca vo edubuntu 10.10?
